# Looking for a post about property in Sacramento, Help!



## Venatus (May 16, 2016)

Recently (during my insane panicked procrastination before the finals) i found a post from someone i dont recall saying they had some land in sacramento that was available to anyone who wanted to live there. 

well you see, i dont exactly want to live there, i need a space to set up some things and equipment. I assure you i am willing to pay the rent, and i wont be there for more than two days at a time, i need this space to construct a foundry and blacksmiting area for my projects. i dont remember who posted the info regarding the place, but it was posted fairly recently, and i dont have the desire to comb the vast surreal oceans of thought and wisdom to find it.

If anyone has seen this post, please direct me to it. mods are welcome to put this in the missed connections section, whatever, but i need to get in contact with this person.


----------



## physics (May 16, 2016)

... But Marco Polo?


----------



## Kim Chee (May 16, 2016)

I think I found the post your looking for. If not, don't tell me unless you want me to have a great big laugh because I really don't give a damn.

This is a community of people who are mostly "do it yourselfers". It is full of people who can find their own snipes and roll them into cigarettes and who can even wipe their own asses. Kindly, do not disrupt shit by asking publicly where a post is

Now go put $3 in the kitty because my service isn't free

https://squattheplanet.com/threads/off-the-grid-land-in-sacramento.25094/
Your post title is irrelevant to the content of your post. I'm going to change it to make it less stoopid.


----------



## Haystack (May 16, 2016)

Sacramento or San Francisco? Title says SF, but the writing says Sac.


----------



## Matt Derrick (May 18, 2016)

best poll ever by the way.


----------



## creature (May 18, 2016)

Yah, Kim Chee has the right one..
Seeking Existence is an StP'r who made it down to the Jambo, last october..
I took him back up to the property, & when he last spoke to me (late march), it seems he wasn't there anymore.

BTW.. dinna i give you & yer partner a ride up the coast, from Vallejo??
picked you guys up at a 7-11, & we went north into mendinco county.. hell.. i took you to the end of CA 1 !!

we got popped by the cops in that fucking mall parking lot i was trying to turn around in..
what a fucking idiot i am..
officer: "you know these people?"
me:" i know them from a traveler's site"
officer: "you met them on the internet???"
me: "uhmm.. yeah.."
officer: "why would you do that? don't you know that could be dangerous?"

along with the license check, snoop around, etc..
at least i dinna get a ticket & none of us got popped..

we did a pull off for the evening above Jenner.. it was foggy.. we picked up & kept driving, & i *think* we hit the one picnic area on the west side of 1 with the old equipment & port-a-potties..
we made it up to the end of 1, & then took 101 up to a campground which was (surprise!!) very cool about letting us stay & use the tables for the morning.. we had breakfast.. pulled out..
then... yeah.. i dropped you off back down at the 1 / 101 split..

big ass white van..

anyways..

hope yer well, i'm back in the bay for a pretty short while, i think..

wish i had better news about the property..

see you out there..


j

i


----------

